# AF Cramps 😔



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi girls
I am 7dp2dt of 2 little embies and over the last couple of days have started to feel very down as I am experiencing AF like cramps. It is too late for implantation so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Anyone else experience cramps like this and got a BFP??

Flossy x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Flossy,

I had AF cramps throughout my first 2ww and 5 days before OTD was actually crying my eyes out to DH because I knew it hadn't worked and AF was on its way.

I couldn't have been more wrong, as 9 months later DS arrived.

Hang on in there.

X


----------



## Spsimba (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi flossy, I'm 5dp2dt and cramping like mad, also very irritable and skin broken out.  Just know af is going to appear.  Have you tested at all?


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Stacey thank you for that. It does make me feel a bit better. I just hate that all cramping feels the same!! Congrats on your baby xx

Hi spsimba 

It's horrible isn't it? Such a scarey time. No I haven't tested yet as I think it's way too early for a 2 day transfer and if I see that it's negative now i'm afraid I will fall into a deep depression. Going to test next wed and by then if AF was gonna show up she should be here by then anyway. 
When is your test date? x


----------



## Spsimba (Mar 6, 2013)

Good for you holding out, i was going to test at weekend, Our OTd is next wed 15/5, dh has been great but know he will be gutted if its bfn, at least if it is will give us a chance to get out heads round it.


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Let me know how your test goes - fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I had af cramps too I was 100% sure af was coming.. I was wrong!! Xxx
Good luck xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I had them for days before OTD and I still have them now and have a BFP.  I have heard they can continue for quite a while yet.  

It's a cruel trick really, hard to decipher whether they're your period arriving or early pregnancy signs!


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks girls....fingers crossed x


----------



## Spsimba (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi flossy, how are you getting on? Still experiencing af cramps? I pretty much have had them constantly since wed/thurs, don't know what to think.  I did test this morning and there was a very slight second line (if I tilted it a certain way), so not sure what to think.  Have you tested yet?


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi sp,

I'm not too bad. My cramping stopped over the weekend but it has come back this morning. Still not tested as I'm so scared of it being to early so still gonna hold out until wed if I can. 

Great news that you had a second line, it was probably faint as you tested quite early but I'm sure it'll get darker over the next few days so I'll say an early congrats to you now. Keep me updated and I'll let you know how I get on on wed x


----------



## MARIA218 (May 9, 2013)

hi..im new to FF. 
I am 23 and have been ttc for over 2years.
i am nearly the end of my tww bu its taking forever.
im on day 32 of a 28 day cycle and no AF & 2 BFNs   
do i stil have a chance of being pregnant?
last time i checked was this morning.
any advice??


----------



## Spsimba (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi flossy, we got our bfp, hcg came back at 85.  Still getting cramps and a weird stretching/pulling feeling.  My clinic don't do any more bloods so have to wait until 6 June for our 7wk scan! I want to get excited but am also extremely nervous, your hear so many sad outcomes.  How are you getting on?


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations - very pleased for you.  Was a BFN for me x


----------

